
The danger the FCC can’t see in its new video proposal - salmonet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/01/29/the-danger-the-fcc-cant-see-in-its-new-video-proposal/
======
pm24601
A Cable TV apologist:

> If anything, pay TV providers are losing ground rather than strengthening
> their control over the video stream. Hamstrung by rising prices for content
> from mega-producers including Disney, CBS and Fox, as well as complicated
> FCC rules imposed on the pay TV providers that the innovators don’t have to
> follow, pay TV subscriptions have plummeted by the millions in the last few
> years as cord-cutting becomes both better and cheaper.

Fact check:

1\. High-speed Internet is still provided exclusively in many cases by the
poor Pay TV providers

2\. Protecting a cable TV's business model is not the FCC responsibility.

3\. Cable rates keep going up faster than inflation.

